# Lazy install



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Very lazy, 2" reduced to 1 1/2" then 1 1/4" then into 3" cast! Shocking!!!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is just disgusting. I hope the person that did that gets a pee pee slap. Only thing good about that kinda work is, we will never run out of plumbing work.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, that is just... Custom!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Reducing pipe size going downstream is a big no-no. Sheesh, British hacks.....:jester:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Say it's no so it hacking happens there too :yes:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I see lots of it over here guys, and yes it keeps me busy.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Ian we have that here too. They are called mobile homes, and the "techniques" shown in your photos must be a global thing for Handymen and unlicensed plumbers.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

take it that it always worked correctly right?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Signature of a wannabe!


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes bill very true

work smarter not harder


----------

